# How do you sterilize wood and metal?



## NYbirdEater (Jun 28, 2004)

I want to sterilize some wood for a C vittatus communal setup. There is some old wood about 1/2" thick on the side of my house that is nailed together. Kind of looks like something you'd see in a warehouse as support under some heavy oversized box. I want to break off some pieces for the tank. 

Any way to sterilize this quickly and easily? 

Can you use store bought lumber or shingles from a home depot type place or hardware store? Would you need to sterilize that too? 

Can a metal warning sign or tin can be used? How about wires? 

I was reading that vittatus hide almost anywhere, just want to make sure they're healthy. Please mention the timeframe it takes to sterilize including drying time. Thanks


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 28, 2004)

microwave for wood,
NOT FOR METAL!!!!!!!!!!

dunno  for metal...  either way  it could be dangerous for the scorp


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jun 28, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> microwave for wood,
> NOT FOR METAL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dunno  for metal...  either way  it could be dangerous for the scorp


Well the wood wouldn't fit in my microwave. How about in the oven? As far as metal, I do know that microwaves and metal don't mix, I figured as long as there were no sharp edges there would be no problem with the scorps injuring themselves but I guess there's a chance for rust so I'll stick with the wood, & probably boil up some rocks like I did for my H arizonensis maybe some fake plants for the little guys to climb.


----------



## PIter (Jun 28, 2004)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Well the wood wouldn't fit in my microwave. How about in the oven? As far as metal, I do know that microwaves and metal don't mix, I figured as long as there were no sharp edges there would be no problem with the scorps injuring themselves but I guess there's a chance for rust so I'll stick with the wood, & probably boil up some rocks like I did for my H arizonensis maybe some fake plants for the little guys to climb.


Boil the metal, don't make things more complikated copmlicated..... harder then they are.


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 28, 2004)

boiling should work!


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 28, 2004)

Wrap it in insulation type material be it rockwool, bin bags anything.  Leave it in the sun to be baked for a day or three.


----------



## Mr. X (Jun 28, 2004)

Put it in the oven at 400F for 20 min, its perfect

xav


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 28, 2004)

Materials+boiling water+bathtub, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 28, 2004)

I put all my non-meltable objects in the oven at abour 250-270F for about an hour to make sure it heats up in the centers of thicker pieces of bark.

Should work find for metal as well.

John
];')


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jun 29, 2004)

Great! I thought it would be more annoying. Thanks to all


----------



## alex (Jun 29, 2004)

Just be shore that the wood isn't from an area close to a factory or similar.


----------

